# age old question!



## aquariumjnky (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok I think I have my selection for my FIRST ever NEW hand gun narrowed down to a 226 or 229 in allstainless elite.(platinum elite in running but distant third)

Here is the questons I have shot a 226 loved the gun shot beautifully grips sucks. The elite wood grips feel a bit thick to me but the standard grips and plat aluminum grips feel really nice. I really love the look to the all stainless gun(if they had a nickle model currently I would be all over it)

Ok here goes (have not shot a 229) do the 226 and 229 shoot simliarly? From what I can tell it is simply a little shorter and a little shorter. 

Second anyone know if you can buy thin metal grips such as are on the plat elite so they could go on my all stainless elite? 

Third this will primarly be a range gun/hikin/camping gun but would like the ability to carry it concealed if I find the desire would the 226 elite be alble to be worn concealed?

Thanks great for any insite or help you can give me!

Steven

(totally torn between 229 and 226 platforms)


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I think depending on if it's a new gun or not, there may be slide-weight differences... The original 226's with stamped slide was actually a little lighter than the 229 even being a shorter pistol. Without checking width specs I'd bet the 229 is basically just a shorter version of the same gun with slightly shorter grip as well. If either grip fits you well, it's a toss-up, I'd say.

I can say my non-rail CPO p226 shoots like a dream, and though the stock grips could be improved upon, I found it fits me perfectly. If the 229 shoots as well, and I'll bet it does, either would be a great great gun.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

aquariumjnky said:


> I really love the look to the all stainless gun(if they had a nickle model currently I would be all over it)


All nickle 226 on Gunbroker. Sweet!!!!

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=95974289


----------

